# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Someone identify these shrimps for me



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi,
My lfs had got some new shrimps in their weekly delivery and I was among the few lucky ones who managed to buy them for a nice price of 5 euros each (ab. 5 USD).

Now I would be more than happy to get some assistance in identifying these little creatures.

Heres some pics of them (please do excuse me for the VERY crappy quality of photos):

Red ones:


















Blue ones: 


















Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

Hi,
My lfs had got some new shrimps in their weekly delivery and I was among the few lucky ones who managed to buy them for a nice price of 5 euros each (ab. 5 USD).

Now I would be more than happy to get some assistance in identifying these little creatures.

Heres some pics of them (please do excuse me for the VERY crappy quality of photos):

Red ones:


















Blue ones: 


















Thank you in advance.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

red cherry shrimp on top and taiwan blue shrimp on the bottom. lucky!! I have a hard time finding either of them. enjoy!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Those both look like malayan shrimp to me. Malayan shrimp can exhibit a wide variety of colors.
..but I am no shrimp expert


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Gomer:
> Those both look like malayan shrimp to me. Malayan shrimp can exhibit a wide variety of colors.
> ..but I am no shrimp expert


Because of the strong figure they have on their back, I could agree with you. Just that they are not - yet? - as red as in topic "Shrimp collection" bothers me.

How do you identify malayan shrimps from Neocaridina sp. "zeylanica"?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

The top two are red cherry shrimp for sure


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

On next few days i try to get some better photos for more detailed identifications.

Meanwhile i'd very much appreciate if someone could tell me:
1. How can the malayan shrimps be identified from the Neocaridina sp. "zeylanica"?
2. How big meaning does the figure on the shrimps back have in indetification? 
3. Referring to question n: o 2, why don't my shrimps look anything like the shrimp pictures I've seen on peoples homepages?

PS. There seems not to be any blue shrimps anymore - all off them have turned to colours shown in pics 1 & 2. Very effective camouflage I'd say


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

cherry shrimp doesn´t has a white line on back.
I think they are malayan shrimp, commonly named skunk shrimp (for its dark color and its white line)

Some pic of mines














































Greetings from Spain


----------



## Sami (Feb 7, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Xema:
> cherry shrimp doesn´t has a white line on back.
> ...


Muchas gracias!

This definately makes me sure that my shrimps are malayans.

Thanks again, Xema!


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

Whew, am I confused. I have purchased several small shrimp advertized as 'Amano shrimp' (so I was assuming they were caradina japonica), and when I buy them they look just like the pics in my Nature Aqaurium world books. But weeks or months later, they look just like these, with the exception of blue. It seems the longer they're in my tank, the more intense their colorations become. They go from typical clear with minute brown lines & black tailspots, to brown or bright red with a white or cream colored stripe, one even is still transparent but has tiger stripes. But some of them don't change color (or haven't YET), so I'm wondering if it's due to tank conditions/certain substances in the water, etc. Anyone have any thoughts? I could see my dealer just mislabeling, but that doesn't seem to account for such a variety from shrimp that originally looked pretty identical.


----------

